# Uh Oh



## FastTrax (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 9, 2020)

OMG!

Anyone living through that would be traumatized for life.


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2020)

Oh Good Lord, those poor people.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG!
> 
> Anyone living through that would be traumatized for life.



There were only four crewmen involved. Each train had the usual engineer and conductor crew aboard. All four survived especially the engineer who's train entered the switch track circuit at the last minute then jumped out of the cab leaving the conductor to fend for himself. I guess even the engineer didn't feel anything since when he had to make pee pee in a cup at the hospital it tested positive for crack cocaine. That would be the second uh oh.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> There were only four crewmen involved. Each train had the usual engineer and conductor crew aboard. All four survived especially the engineer who's train entered the switch track circuit at the last minute then jumped out of the cab leaving the conductor to fend for himself. I guess even the engineer didn't feel anything since when he had to make pee pee in a cup at the hospital it tested positive for crack cocaine. That would be the second uh oh.


I'll bet the crew on that train will never again see employment in any field requiring them to drive any sort of equipment.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

Good grief, how awful.  Plane crashes, train wrecks and even car smashups lead to so much devastation and trauma.


----------

